# Worst Day Ever..day of casualties



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It all began sunday night with a thunderstorm. it knocked out the power shortly before 8pm. Normally when our power goes out, it's for 5 minutes. tops. woke up at 5 am to no power. I made my way to the fish tanks with a flashlight to find all of the fish at the top gasping for air. I checked the temp. and that was fine, didnt move much only a degree or two. Then i realized something....the needlenose gar and striped pike were both dead :rip: and so was a feeder shrimp. Since our convict fry were at the top gasping for air, they became food for another fish! half of them were gone. The only thing I could think to do was a water change. So I did a partial on all tanks, and this had brought the temp down another degree or two, since there wasnt any hot water. I wrapped the tanks in blankets and towels and let things set for a bit. I checked the temp again about an hour later, and it had warmed up a bit. But when i checked on the fish, our female convict was dead! :rip: at this point i was very aggravated. I had found out The power company (here its PECO) had came after the storm last night and turned on power for 1/2 of the development, but LEFT without turning the rest on. To make a long story short after work I went out to get battery operated air pumps, came home and guess what? Power was back!! Checked on the fish once again and our 2 boesami rainbows were dead. :rip: So much for finding them another home, now they are in fishy heaven. Funny part about it all is we were supposed to have clear skies, and when I said our power never goes out for longer than 5 minutes, I ment it. Not once in my 18 years. Totally unexpected.. As of now, everyone is doing good.

Thanks for listening to me rant :-D


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry for your losses. I don't know what I'd do if my power went out now, I don't have the money for a backup generator.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh sorr fishfreaks, that's terrible! Esp the fry
Electricity loss here is quite common but yet haven'tlost anything.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe this should be a lesson to all of us to have battery-operated air pumps on hand just in case!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a dynamo operating for all the house... and however, my fish population is low so I guess it shouldn't be a problem if the elctricity goes out for a while. That is, however, part of this country's policy for saving energy.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

wow thats worse than anything that could ever happen to me


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

UPS is a cheap safety net...
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=&Section_Id=76
If you buy direct, the "coupon code" is 12345 for a 50% discount!
For $33 you can run your pumps for several hours. Heaters maybe an hour or so. ...
They are just way to cheap not to have!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I just had a 14 hour outage. I have 14 tanks. I lost no fish. I have live plants . I have a couple of battery powered air pumps. In an emergency you can use Hydrogen peroxide to oxygenate tanks. 

You also need to keep bio-media oxygenated as well- I usually move bio-wheels to the tank and will pour tank water thru filters during an extended outage. Also, if you run co2, turn it off during power outages.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that. Reminds me of a couple of years back when we lost power for 5 days after what we were told were were straight line winds. We had power trucks from 8 states come in to help rebuild the power grid in the area and the state said it was not enough damage to be considered a disaster area. We had a small yard and lost 4 trees out of the 7 in the yard and our shed was up on end and it was made of the industral farm shed steel.

I went out that morning when I heard the radio say 80% of the city was without power. I got laughed at when I bought the generator. I got a floor display dirt cheap. I got the last laught when I had fans and a running refrigator and properly filtered fish tanks during those 90 degree plus days. The radio said the police were getting calls all night about people complaining about the noise of neibhors generators running to late at night. The cops told them live with it. we consider this a state of emergency and its not your neibhors fault you are not prepared. The rough part was finding a gas station with power so you could get gas. They cant pump gas if they dont have power. LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Im so sorry Fishfreaks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, everyone else is back to themselves now and all seems well with the tank. Though I do have the feeling me might have to battle ich :-( It was so freaking HOT sunday I was so worried about the tank overheating, not them gasping for air.


----------

